# Now, beginner can make...



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

...beautiful and healthy planted aquarium.

...increases insufficient microelement and promotes plant's growth rapidly by remove blocked lights by algae.

...makes Virtuous Cycle

http://www.twinstarnano.com/lang_en/whytwinstar/whytwinstar_1.html


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And a long list of unseen wonders here:
http://simonsaquascapeblog.tumblr.com/tagged/Aquascaping


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nothing like an ugly white cloud of whatever to inhibit algae. 

I wonder if it's really just some fancy ozone maker.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if these things work or if they are simply new snake oil for sale.


----------

